# Clarification on two not so common cuts



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

That's how I do my normal mohawks (I consider a fauxhawk a hawk that goes down the whole body to the tail)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mvinotime said:


> Hi! I have an 18 mos old brown spoo and at his last couple grooming appointments I have been trying to grow in a "Mohawk" which in doing some research here is not a true Mohawk lol I basically have his top knot then trying to grow in all the hair along top of his neck to end in a V point below his shoulder blades. I also want to keep his long ears with this ( I love the long ears!) but I am thinking this is more similar to a faux hawk? Or even a pony doodle? Not familiar with those cuts but have seen them here and think that is more what I'm going for and since I would like to have the right label on this lol can someone post any pics of their dogs in either of these cuts? He also has big bracelets currently... I can post a couple pics to show what we have so far and maybe I shouldn't continue lol or need to modify what I ask my groomer to do .....she's not super poodle cut savvy but looks everything up and tries hard and my dog loves her. He has an appt on Saturday so love to get some insight and direction since we're going into colder weather and want to get set for a winter do &#55357;&#56841; Thank so much!


So, do you just mean a neck crest, like these photos? Or are you thinking of something a little more "mohawky"? What I have on my dogs in these photos is what we call a neck crest and most show dogs when cut down are given neck crests because it makes them look a little nicer than just shaving the neck and giving a topknot on top of their head.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko more or less does this but with short ears. It varies a bit from groom to groom.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a really handsome look for a boy


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you for your replies! Yes I am thinking it must be more of a neck crest but I want it to extend longer than those pics like little past shoulder blades? I also want to keep long ears and I am really having a hard time finding pics of that combo lol couple questions about that...i have only started this two groomings (2 mos) ago so the crest I have started is not super noticeable in size in yet.....would you continue to clip him very short (I believe he is in a 5 blade normally but that has grown out) until that crest is longer? I was going to leave him a tad longer due to it starting to get cooler weather but Im wanting to give the crest time to become its own entity there lol The funniest thing is this am I was trying to show my hubby pics and he said your just trying to make him look like one of the other dogs! Maybe subconsciously I am lol I have done rescue for years for Chinese Crested and have four of my own and he says Im just used to that look and want it for the poodle poor guy  but i really do think it is a cool looking masculine style for them too!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mvinotime said:


> Thank you for your replies! Yes I am thinking it must be more of a neck crest but I want it to extend longer than those pics like little past shoulder blades? I also want to keep long ears and I am really having a hard time finding pics of that combo lol couple questions about that...i have only started this two groomings (2 mos) ago so the crest I have started is not super noticeable in size in yet.....would you continue to clip him very short (I believe he is in a 5 blade normally but that has grown out) until that crest is longer? I was going to leave him a tad longer due to it starting to get cooler weather but Im wanting to give the crest time to become its own entity there lol The funniest thing is this am I was trying to show my hubby pics and he said your just trying to make him look like one of the other dogs! Maybe subconsciously I am lol I have done rescue for years for Chinese Crested and have four of my own and he says Im just used to that look and want it for the poodle poor guy  but i really do think it is a cool looking masculine style for them too!


So, technically, in my photos, I will tell you that it does extend past the shoulder blades on every single one of those dogs. Doing so creates the illusion of better shoulder layback.  Perhaps you want it to extend into the back, and not just a little past the shoulder blades? You also don't have to blend it in all the way, if what you want is a more distinct look. 

From a balance perspective, the rule of thumb is that the neck crest should extend back to line up with the back of the leg hair on the front legs. However, if you're just doing your own thing and not striving for the look of ideal balance, there is no reason that one would need to follow that rule.

If it was my own dog, and I was setting a neck crest pattern, I would 4 or 5 blade the body every 4-6 weeks, leaving the crest, until I had enough of a crest to go ahead and start letting it all grow out a bit. 

Ear length doesn't make a difference in how you do the crest. Are the ears short or long now?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Ah, so not a mohawk, just a crest down the neck from the topknot.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

If you go to the post 'possible cut for honey' someone posted a pic of their dog with a bit of a crest, I then edited the pic to show a most attractive crest a few posts down. Maybe that will help you explain it better?


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

CharismaticMilie he currently has pretty long ears...that helps tons with the balance idea at least now I know where to tell my groomer to stop the point ? He has very full bracelets too let me try to post a couple pics below...I appreciate the advice on the clip I will go ahead and clip him down again in the 5 and give the crest more time to get growing. Your dogs are gorgeous by the way!


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Where we are currently with the crest and a general shot of his head and bracelets


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I call my girl's trim a modified pony doodle trim. But the general public either call it a full body Mohawk or think she is in a continital cut. I wanted a more dramatic mane, almost all the way down. I stopped it at about where her tuck up for her leg is. I have been doing a 10 blade for summer but I think started I with a 5. The ten is just so much easier, and she has the body to show off,lol. I don't have a great picture of her in the trim but I do have a video. They were helping me catch my rooster lol. 


https://youtu.be/LjydnIqPIQM


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

That poor rooster was terrified. I hope you don't let your animals harass other animals like that.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> That poor rooster was terrified. I hope you don't let your animals harass other animals like that.



Would it be better if I let him stay outside his pen and get eaten by a coyote? Try chasing a rooster around an acre worth of property for hours before you decide to judge others on how they herd up their livestock.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

He was desperately trying to get back inside with no way to with dogs chasing and biting him. There was no 'herding up their livestock' just torturing the poor thing


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> He was desperately trying to get back inside with no way to with dogs chasing and biting him. There was no 'herding up their livestock' just torturing the poor thing



Well I guess I'm a horrible person then. I don't know how I live with myself :scream:. Why don't we agree to disagree, let it go, and give this thread back to the OP.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

When you said Mohawk, I was reminded of the brothers of one of my previous Spoos.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you for the replies. I had his groomer change to a 3 blade which I will keep him in for the winter andvhad her sharpen the edges of the crest and I think it looks much better now! My only issue is I have noticed since growing it out that his collar ( a soft wide cotton) flattens the crest down in that area and leaves a flattened collar mark that doesn't really go away. He only wears a collar when we are out but we go a lot. 'I was wondering if I used a neck saver collar the super wife satin style ones if that might stop that flattened collar line? Anyone with Mohawk spoo weigh in? Thank you


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

it may help, or a thin collar that when you put it on you part the hair and place it at the base so it doesn't squish the hair


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mvinotime said:


> Thank you for the replies. I had his groomer change to a 3 blade which I will keep him in for the winter andvhad her sharpen the edges of the crest and I think it looks much better now! My only issue is I have noticed since growing it out that his collar ( a soft wide cotton) flattens the crest down in that area and leaves a flattened collar mark that doesn't really go away. He only wears a collar when we are out but we go a lot. 'I was wondering if I used a neck saver collar the super wife satin style ones if that might stop that flattened collar line? Anyone with Mohawk spoo weigh in? Thank you


super wide collars and hair saver collars don't work well with neck crests. you want a super narrow collar (1/2 inch at widest). Rolled leather or a really narrow buckle collar work fine. Or a white pine limited slip.


----------

